

Using Siri For Home Automation - cdeutsch
http://blog.cdeutsch.com/2011/10/using-siri-for-home-automation.html

======
macavity23
Very nice way of adding custom commands to Siri - add a custom contact with a
number of a Twilio front-end that forwards the sms as xml to a web service.

